# grooming takes weight off!



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm always worried about Bear putting too much weight on.....until I pick him up from the groomer's and realize how tiny my peanut really is! Here's a picture after his grooming yesterday


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

He looks adorable!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Awe, how cute is he? I love the head tilt! I have whole conversations with Timmy because I love watching his head tilting back and forth!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Bear looks adorable.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

I know right! Hobbes lost half a pound when he got shaved down! He is actually really skinny and I was worried he was getting chunky.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

With Havanese, you really need to check their weight by feeling their bone structure. You really can't tell AT ALL by looking at them, unless they are shaved REALLY close.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Such a dear little face!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

thanks 

Jen, I agree with you, I love when Bear does the little head tilt when I talk to him! too cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

That is just a precious little face!!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## DapperTuxedo (Apr 15, 2013)

What a sweet face!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Bear, you are so cute.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That is a kissable face if I ever saw one!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

You're looking good Bear. I, too, love the head tilts. Bailey used to do that all the time when you talked to him, but Tyler never has, even though I have a picture of Tyler's Mom doing it. Guess it isn't inherited.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Bear is so cute! I love those head tilts.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Poor, poor Jack, if only it were his Fluff... He had his annual check-up. His weight is up. The vet did the squeezing and subtracting the fluff but, nope, he needs to lose a little winter pudge. Jack's weight would be fine if he didn't have a wonky bowed right leg but we want to keep him really lean (almost too skinny).

More walks and making sure the kids don't overfeed. They tend to give him a heaping scoop when it should be a level scoop. 

Poor, poor starving Jack....


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Ah what a cutie. I'm a little disappointed though as the post title had me hoping that grooming would make me lose weight.:biggrin1:


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

LOL Deb you aren't alone! When Bear came home, I looked at him and said, "Now if only it were that easy for Mommy!"


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

He is a handsome little guy -- his eyes look so human.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

BearsMom said:


> I'm always worried about Bear putting too much weight on.....until I pick him up from the groomer's and realize how tiny my peanut really is! Here's a picture after his grooming yesterday


I know what you mean. these dogs are so long and slender.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

What an adorable little guy!!


----------

